# Shane is 1 years old today!



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

MY baby boy is growing up! He turns one today and boy, is he every the wise guy!









It's hard to believe that Shane was once this small....

















AND NOW....










THEY GROW UP SO FAST!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHANE!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Shane! What a handsome young GSD. Love those pictures in the baby swing.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Shane! You are one handsome guy! Hope you get lotsa new toys today!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Have a wonderful Happy 1st Birthday.







What presents are you getting for your special day?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Shane!!!!









I too love the swing pictures!


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness!! How cute! They do grow up fast, don't they? Happy birthday, Shane.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy birthday, handsome Shane








love the babyswing pic


----------

